# 2002 Pathfinder AC blower Problem



## AZPathfndr (Aug 11, 2006)

hello. I have searched this forum for details on the pathfinder ac blower problem but have not see the detail I need so i thought I would ask. I have a 2002 Nissan Pathfinder with electronic temperature controls. The blower stopped blowing this afternoon while driving home and I can't figure out where to look first. The fan does not work at any speed, but the electronic indicator on the console does show the fan settings change from low to high. Does anyone know of what my problem may be? Where is the blower relay in the 2002 pathfinder? Where is the actual blower on the pathfinder too? Not sure if it is that or if anyone has any other insights.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

The blower is under the dash on the passenger's side. The most common cause for the fan to stop working is the blower amplifier, which is a dealer part and fairly expensive, sadly enough.


----------



## AZPathfndr (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks for the Reply. I ended up diagnosiing the problem and figured out that it was the blower amp. Unfortunately I did have to end up paying the $150 for the new part and it fixed the issue.


----------



## DutchBoy (Aug 26, 2006)

*A little curiosity and a soldering iron*

I had a similar problem with my 98. The amp was blown. A check of the amplifier internals with my multimeter revealed that the thermal fuse had blown. I bought the ~$0.20 replacement fuse and soldered it into the circuit board after removing the old one. Worked fine. I also replaced the filthy air filter reasoning that the amp was having to work harder to suck air through the filter, but this was just a guess at what caused the blown fuse.


----------

